
Disgrace: How a giant of science was brought low - uladzislau
http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2007/oct/21/race.research
======
ColinWright
From 2007, but relevant because of the recent sale of his Nobel medal[0].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8703155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8703155)

